# What Schwinn’s to Look For



## Brian (Jun 30, 2022)

Hello fellow Cabers. I’ve never posted in this section as I am mostly into prewar bikes but could definitely use some of your help and knowledge. 
I will be going to look at a small collection of stingrays and a few other Schwinn models of the 60’s and 70’s era. Hoping to do this sometime in the next week or so. I was just informed that mostly all of the bikes are girls models. 
I own a couple of Stingrays by chance which are models of the late 60’s. I realize that the early models are more collectible than per say mid 70’s models. 
Since most of these bikes are supposedly girls models and some children’s models, can any of you tell me what to look out for when I go to look at these. Give me some education as to what other Schwinn models that may be of collectible value,…Lil chick, midget, pixie, bantam,….??
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 30, 2022)

"Schwinn models of the 60’s and 70’s era"

buy the oldest shiniest originalist Stingrayist ones you can find.


----------



## nick tures (Jun 30, 2022)

lil chiks and bantams can be good if you have a daughter or granddaughter otherwise dont have much value normally, most people probably use them for parts, midgets are collectible and more desirable, and not as common, pixies are ok the better versions are the ones with the banana seats and not hard tire versions, maybe post some pictures here if you can, hope this helps


----------



## Brian (Jun 30, 2022)

nick tures said:


> lil chiks and bantams can be good if you have a daughter or granddaughter otherwise dont have much value normally, most people probably use them for parts, midgets are collectible and more desirable, and not as common, pixies are ok the better versions are the ones with the banana seats and not hard tire versions, maybe post some pictures here if you can, hope this helps



That is helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Robert Troub (Jul 1, 2022)

Brian said:


> Hello fellow Cabers. I’ve never posted in this section as I am mostly into prewar bikes but could definitely use some of your help and knowledge.
> I will be going to look at a small collection of stingrays and a few other Schwinn models of the 60’s and 70’s era. Hoping to do this sometime in the next week or so. I was just informed that mostly all of the bikes are girls models.
> I own a couple of Stingrays by chance which are models of the late 60’s. I realize that the early models are more collectible than per say mid 70’s models.
> Since most of these bikes are supposedly girls models and some children’s models, can any of you tell me what to look out for when I go to look at these. Give me some education as to what other Schwinn models that may be of collectible value,…Lil chick, midget, pixie, bantam,….??
> ...



Stingray's....buy stingray's.....


----------



## stoney (Jul 1, 2022)

First, buy what you really like. I would try to stick with the boy's versions.That said there are plenty of very nice girl's bikes out there and certainly not bad to own some, they just don't have the value. '63-'65 seem to be the hot years but later 60's and early 70's are nice bikes also. 1965's are really sought after climbing in value that I can see. '65 has always been my favorite. When looking and buying try to make sure the parts are correct and dated correctly for the bike. For example, the stem, the crank and front fork will be dated. Properly dated tires is a great addition to a bike, they are fairly hard to find on the early bikes I feel. If you are looking for correct bikes some parts can be costly to replace if bike comes with the wrong ones. Those parts would be the correct seat, correctly dated tires, correct sissy bar on the '63-'65 bikes. Original paint in the eyes of many surely helps in value. I see nothing wrong with correctly repainted/restored bikes which I have had and do have. Good luck in your search. Hopefully you get the info and answers that help out.


----------



## Robert Troub (Jul 1, 2022)

stoney said:


> First, buy what you really like. I would try to stick with the boy's versions.That said there are plenty of very nice girl's bikes out there and certainly not bad to own some, they just don't have the value. '63-'65 seem to be the hot years but later 60's and early 70's are nice bikes also. 1965's are really sought after climbing in value that I can see. '65 has always been my favorite. When looking and buying try to make sure the parts are correct and dated correctly for the bike. For example, the stem, the crank and front fork will be dated. Properly dated tires is a great addition to a bike, they are fairly hard to find on the early bikes I feel. If you are looking for correct bikes some parts can be costly to replace if bike comes with the wrong ones. Those parts would be the correct seat, correctly dated tires, correct sissy bar on the '63-'65 bikes. Original paint in the eyes of many surely helps in value. I see nothing wrong with correctly repainted/restored bikes which I have had and do have. Good luck in your search. Hopefully you get the info and answers that help out.



You nailed it


----------



## stoney (Jul 1, 2022)

Robert Troub said:


> You nailed it



Thanks, I tried. I am sure I have left out something though.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 1, 2022)

Pretty much anything in Handle Bar Hoarder's collection


----------



## Brian (Jul 1, 2022)

stoney said:


> First, buy what you really like. I would try to stick with the boy's versions.That said there are plenty of very nice girl's bikes out there and certainly not bad to own some, they just don't have the value. '63-'65 seem to be the hot years but later 60's and early 70's are nice bikes also. 1965's are really sought after climbing in value that I can see. '65 has always been my favorite. When looking and buying try to make sure the parts are correct and dated correctly for the bike. For example, the stem, the crank and front fork will be dated. Properly dated tires is a great addition to a bike, they are fairly hard to find on the early bikes I feel. If you are looking for correct bikes some parts can be costly to replace if bike comes with the wrong ones. Those parts would be the correct seat, correctly dated tires, correct sissy bar on the '63-'65 bikes. Original paint in the eyes of many surely helps in value. I see nothing wrong with correctly repainted/restored bikes which I have had and do have. Good luck in your search. Hopefully you get the info and answers that help out.



Thanks that’s good info and very much appreciated! Will hopefully be able to come across a few decent bikes worth getting while I’m there. Will certainly post some pics if I take any home with me.


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 1, 2022)

If your looking at girls bikes I would keep a eye out for a Slik Chik model sting ray


----------



## Brian (Jul 1, 2022)

Jaxon said:


> If your looking at girls bikes I would keep a eye out for a Slik Chik model sting ray



Will do thanks


----------



## nick tures (Jul 1, 2022)

Brian said:


> That is helpful. Thank you!



your welcome !


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 1, 2022)

I personally like Whizzers on Schwinn's. and all other motor bikes.  Like oddball bikes and Raleighs.  I like to design custom built parade bikes.  I have a pedal car and two Cushmans. I mention this to show how broad the hobby can be even in just one person's garage.  We shouldn't just preserve bikes even though there are more old bikes than people willing to save them. 
 This hobby is more noble  than golf or spending money to be a bar fly?  You are more likely to have a babe next to you while swinging a stick and then chugging a brew.  No rust or grease to break or foul painted fingernails.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 2, 2022)

Early Stingrays !

I started in the Stingray hobby by assembling all the Krates years ago, but realized the Early Unrestored Survivor Stingrays are the Big prize.
After all, that’s where it all began in ‘63.
If at all possible look for the 63-65 boys Stingray and any parts pertaining to these bikes. Short frames are the premium here.
Good luck on your search.


----------



## stoney (Jul 2, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Early Stingrays !
> 
> I started in the Stingray hobby by assembling all the Krates years ago, but realized the Early Unrestored Survivor Stingrays are the Big prize.
> After all, that’s where it all began in ‘63.
> ...



Killer collection


----------



## jeffklim (Jul 2, 2022)

stingray jr's are very cool smaller but proportionate frame and 20 in. wheels


----------



## Brian (Jul 2, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> I personally like Whizzers on Schwinn's. and all other motor bikes.  Like oddball bikes and Raleighs.  I like to design custom built parade bikes.  I have a pedal car and two Cushmans. I mention this to show how broad the hobby can be even in just one person's garage.  We shouldn't just preserve bikes even though there are more old bikes than people willing to save them.
> This hobby is more noble  than golf or spending money to be a bar fly?  You are more likely to have a babe next to you while swinging a stick and then chugging a brew.  No rust or grease to break or foul painted fingernails.



Well put,…


----------



## Brian (Jul 2, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Early Stingrays !
> 
> I started in the Stingray hobby by assembling all the Krates years ago, but realized the Early Unrestored Survivor Stingrays are the Big prize.
> After all, that’s where it all began in ‘63.
> ...



Wow! Nice collection you got there!
Thanks for the advise


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 3, 2022)

Square top sissy bars 
Anything in great above average condition 
Anything you like don’t always think about the money aspect this is supposed to be fun 
Lil tigers always bring good money 
S2 wheels on the girls models


----------



## Brian (Jul 3, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> Square top sissy bars
> Anything in great above average condition
> Anything you like don’t always think about the money aspect this is supposed to be fun
> Lil tigers always bring good money
> S2 wheels on the girls models



Appreciate that information. Thank you!


----------



## Brian (Jul 31, 2022)

The continuation of this is in a new thread in general discussion under Good Finds “Again”


----------



## Bill in Bama (Aug 16, 2022)

I have a line on a cotton picker …. I offered 500$ In 2020… sight unseen and was turned down! But things have changed… I’ll talk to dude this week! Last time i had eyes on it.. it was almost complete… the front rim was diff. Anyone interested? This is a bike of a coworker’s husband! They need money! So make a welcome offer! I’ll ask! The front rim was absent the disc brakes!?


----------



## Brian (Aug 16, 2022)

Bill in Bama said:


> I have a line on a cotton picker …. I offered 500$ In 2020… sight unseen and was turned down! But things have changed… I’ll talk to dude this week! Last time i had eyes on it.. it was almost complete… the front rim was diff. Anyone interested? This is a bike of a coworker’s husband! They need money! So make a welcome offer! I’ll ask! The front rim was absent the disc brakes!?



Sending you a PM on this. Thanks


----------

